# Archiving solution with no disk size limitations



## ThurstonW (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi,
I'm new to the Tivo community (just received my series2 DVR for xmas) and I'm looking forward to all it has to offer. However, I still intend to use my R5000-HD PVR/DVR for archiving since it offers a very easy way to record HD (and SD) material directly to my PC hard drive or D-VHS deck. I think the Tivo can't be beat for ease of use and to log all those frequently watched shows but I still need a way to permanently archive all the HD movies (so far over 1TB)!

Since Tivo "extraction" is not a really convenient (or legal) way to go I was wondering if anyone else has considered using the R5000 (or similar device) along side their Tivo to archive the high quality content. It captures exactly what is broadcast (bit for bit digital equivalent stream) and works well with all playback options in my HTPC setup.

I think the ideal PVR would be something with the quality (direct digital capture) and versitility of the R5000 unit combined with the nice UI and advanced PVR features of the Tivo.

TW


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No TiVo has digital video outputs that can be digitally recorded by any device, at least in the manner I am thinking.

What series 2 do you have?


----------



## ThurstonW (Dec 23, 2005)

classicsat said:


> No TiVo has digital video outputs that can be digitally recorded by any device, at least in the manner I am thinking.
> 
> What series 2 do you have?


Right. The R5000-HD DVR solution (made by a company called Nextcom) adds digital capture via USB to my satellite box so I can record HD content directly to my hard drive with no degradation of quality. Plus I can freely and easilly transfer it to other devices (DVD, D-VHS, etc).

My point was that I still want/need 2 recording solutions: 1) the Tivo for my everday recording/timeshifting needs and 2) the R5000 for archiving movies, etc that I want to keep long term.

TW


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If you want to discuss the TiVo, discuss here. The R5000 isn't a TiVo, and likely no more legal than the form of "extraction" which TiVos do support.


----------



## webcrawlr (Mar 4, 2004)

Goggle this: superpatch

Read up there.


----------

